# [Review] Xigmatek Midgard Midi-Tower



## GoZoU (14. Juni 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein herzliches Dankeschön geht an die Firma Caseking,
 die mir mit der Bereitstellung des Testexemplares dieses Review  ermöglichte._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieses Review spiegelt lediglich meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit dem Testobjekt wider. 
Es ist interaktiv gestaltet und alle Bilder lassen sich durch einen Klick vergrößern, was die Übersicht erheblich verbessert.
*Inhaltsverzeichnis:
*
• Einleitung
• Verpackung 
• Lieferumfang und technische Daten
• Äußere Erscheinung
• Innere Erscheinung
• Das Testsystem
• Einbau der Hardware
• Fazit
• Links

*Einleitung*

*Midgard ist die Heimat der Menschen und umgeben von Midgardsomr, einer dämonische Riesenschlange. Sie ist die Verkörperung des Weltmeeres, das die die Landmassen umschlingt und beißt sich selbst in den Schwanz. Die Midgardschlange ist eine Tochter der Riesin Angrboda und des Gottes Loki, sie und ihre Geschwister - der Todesgöttin Hel und der Fenriswolf - stellen die drei germanischen Weltfeinden dar. Wenn sich die Midgardschlange im Wasser wälzt, verursachen ihre Bewegungen gewaltige Sturmfluten.
**Zur Endzeit Ragnarök wird sich die Midgardschlange im Meer wälzen und die Küsten durch die Wellen überflutet werden. Thor begegnet ihr dreimal und tritt zweimal an, sie zu töten.*

 *So wird im Mythos von Thors Fischzug berichtet, wie er zusammen mit dem widerstrebenden Riesen Hymir auf das Meer hinaus rudert, um die Midgardschlange zu erlegen. Da er einen Köder benötigt, reißt Thor einem von Hymirs Stieren den Kopf vom Leib und bindet ihn an seine Angel. Schließlich beißt die Schlange zu. Thor versucht sie aus dem Wasser zu ziehen und will sie mit einem Hieb seines Hammers Mjölnir erschlagen. Bevor Thor seinen Plan in die Tat umsetzen kann, kappt Hymir, der es mit der Angst bekommen hat, die Leine  und die Bestie  entkommt. Wütend über Hymirs Tat erschlägt Thor den Riesen und kehrt alleine  zum Ufer zurück.*
 *Während seines Aufenthalts in Utgard trifft Thor die Midgardschlange ein zweites Mal, dieses Mal in Gestalt einer Katze. Dem Gott wird die Aufgabe gestellt, eben diese Katze zu stemmen. Ahnungslos, dass es sich um die verzauberte Schlange handelt, lässt Thor sich darauf ein, ist aber aufgrund des gewaltigen Gewichts zum Scheitern verurteilt. *
 *Das dritte und letzte Mal trifft Thor die Midgardschlange zur Zeit der Ragnarök. Er erschlägt sie mit seinem magischen Hammer Mjölnir, stirbt aber nach nur neun Schritten an ihrem Gift.*

 *Soweit der kleine Exkurs in die Mythologie. Doch ist Midgard nicht nur die Heimat der Menschen, sondern auch der Hardware - zumindest, wenn es nach dem Hersteller Xigmatek geht. Das Midgard soll dem Hersteller den Eintritt in den Gehäusemarkt sichern und durch viele Features und ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis überzeugen. Insgesamt bietet Xigmatek das Midgard in vier Ausführungen, die sich in der Art des Lieferumfangs unterschieden, an.*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GE1O9muXy9w&fmt=18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​ *Verpackung* 

Das Xigmatek Midgard kommt in einer stabilen Box aus Pappe daher, die relativ schlicht gestaltet ist. Auf den Seiten und dem Deckel finden sich Informationen zum Gehäuse und seinen Feautures. Zusätzlich werden Vorder- und Rückseite von einer Abbildung der Welt Midgard geziert, in der Mitte der Welt ist ein Schloss zu sehen, auf der ein Drache thront -  was wohl die Mysterie um das Thema verbildlichen soll. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Nach dem Öffnen des Deckels kann man einen ersten Blick auf das in Schaumpolystyrol (Styropor) und eine Schutzfolie verpackte Midgard werfen. Alles passt genau und hat genügend Abstand zu den Seitenwänden. So dass Stöße oder kleinere Beschädigungen der Verpackung nicht direkt auf das Gehäuse übertragen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Lieferumfang und technische Daten* 

*Die technischen Daten des Gehäuses im kompakten Überblick:
*​ 

Technische Daten|
Hersteller|Xigmatek
Bezeichnung|Midgard
Produktnummer|[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
CPC-T55DB-U01
[/FONT]
Typ|Midi-Tower
Maße|210 x 478 x 510 Millimeter (BxHxT)
Material| Stahl
Gewicht|9,28 Kilogramm
Farbe außen|Schwarz
Farbe innen|Schwarz
Formfaktor| ATX, Micro-ATX
Laufwerk-Slots|5 x 5,25 Zoll; 5 x 3,5 Zoll
Lüfterplätze|1x 120 mm (Front, White LED); 1x 120 mm (Rückseite, White LED)
Anzahl der Erweiterungsslots|7
I/O Panel|2x USB 2.0; 1x eSATA;1x je Audio IN / OUT
*Vollständige Produktbeschreibung bei Caseking.de:*


Spoiler



Der Hersteller Xigmatek – bekannt für seine extrem leistungsfähigen CPU- und GPU-Kühler - setzt die Linie seines CPU-Kühler Topmodells Thor´s Hammer fort und präsentiert mit dem Midgard Gehäuse einen direkten Verwandten des Ausnahmeathleten mit ebensolchen Genen und daher paralleler Namensgebung. Auch hierbei entspringt die Bezeichnung der germanischen Mythologie, wo Midgard die Welt der Menschen bezeichnet. 

Die Verbindung wird damit auch im Namen deutlich – der Wetter- und Gewittergott Thor kämpft mit seiner sagenumwobenen Waffe (Thor´s Hammer) gegen feuerspuckende Titanen (genannt Prozessoren) und beschützt damit die Menschenwelt Midgard – was für eine Symbolik. 

Midgard ist dabei das Debütwerk des Herstellers im Bereich Gehäusebau. Wer hier Anfängerfehler vermutet, wird jedoch eines Besseren belehrt. Denn der Midgard Midi-Tower zeigt sich extrem ausgereift und überzeugt mit vielen bekannten und neuen Features. Das Gehäuse ist damit nicht nur rundum gelungen, sondern setzt in einigen Bereichen sogar neue Standards. 

Besonders beeindrucken die extremen Belüftungsmöglichkeiten, da insgesamt sieben große Lüfter verbaut werden können. Von diesen sind bereits zwei 120mm Lüfter im Lieferumfang enthalten, die zudem durch das typische Xigmatek-Design einen unverwechselbaren Blickfang setzen. Hierbei wird ein schwarz-transparenter Rahmen mit orange-transparenten Rotorblättern durch vier weiße LEDs in Szene gesetzt. Der Airflow-King besitzt zudem eine Lüftersteuerung für bis zu drei Lüfter - ein Merkmal, das in der Regel nur deutlich teurere Modelle besitzen. Die Steuerung erfolgt mit einem Drehregler, der auf einer PCI-Blende sitzt und daher frei positioniert werden kann. 

Das Äußere des Midgard präsentiert sich schlicht und funktionell. Die schwarze Lackierung wird entsprechend durch zahlreiche Gitter durchbrochen und die Frontseite sowie der Deckel bestehen fast vollständig aus Meshgitter - eine Folge des Konzepts für maximale Belüftungsmöglichkeit. Dabei werden auch ungewöhnliche Positionen berücksichtigt, wie die beiden Gitter auf der rechten Gehäuseseite zeigen. 

Die Front ist komplett abnehmbar und wirkt sehr aufgeräumt. Im oberen Teil wurden fünf 5,25 Zoll Laufwerksblenden aus Mesh untergebracht, von denen eine auch für 3,5 Zoll genutzt werden kann. Mittig wurde das I/O-Panel verbaut, das sogar einen eSATA-Anschluss bietet. Im unteren Bereich findet das Design der oberen Meshblenden seine Fortführung und dient als Schutz des vorderen 120mm Lüfters. Dessen Beleuchtung ist damit gut zu sehen und sorgt mit den orange gefärbten Rotorblättern für einen interessanten Farbtupfer im schwarzen Gehäuse. 

Zwei erhöhte Leisten grenzen den Mittelteil von den Rändern ab. Diese Konstruktion setzt sich auch auf der Oberseite des Gehäuses fort. Im vorderen Bereich des Deckels, der wiederum von großen Meshflächen gekennzeichnet ist, sitzen die gut zugänglichen Bedienelemente. 

Im linken Seitenteil wurden zwei sehr große Öffnungen eingelassen, die jeweils mit 120 oder 140mm Lüftern bestückt werden können. Der Blick ins Innere des Midgard verstärkt den Eindruck, dass hier jedes Detail durchdacht wurde und ein Leistungsumfang geboten wird, der in dieser Preisklasse seinesgleichen sucht. Auffällig ist die vollständig schwarze Lackierung. Diese verbessert die Optik deutlich, da durch die zahlreichen Öffnungen und Meshgitter keine blanken Metallflächen sichtbar sind. 

Im typischen schwarz-orangefarbigem Xigmatek-Design wurden die Befestigungen umgesetzt und bilden damit einen weiteren Blickfang. Dieser wird ebenso vom Lüfterdesign aufgegriffen, da sich an der Rückseite ein weiterer 120mm Rotor als Gegenspieler zum Frontmodell befindet. 

Neben der Optik liegt der wirkliche Konstruktionsschwerpunkt des Midgard vorrangig bei den praktischen Funktionen. So sind die 5,25 Zoll Aufnahmen mit Schnellverschlüssen versehen, was eine schnelle Installation ermöglicht. Ebenso zügig können die fünf 3,5 Zoll Laufwerke sowie die PCI-Steckkarten befestigt werden. Der 3,5 Zoll HDD-/SSD-Schacht wurde zur Seite gedreht und bietet somit einen leichten Zugang. Zudem werden die Laufwerke auf einzeln herausnehmbaren Trägern befestigt, die zugleich vibrationsentkoppelt wurden und somit nur minimale Schwingungen an das Gehäuse weitergeben – ein Segen für Silent-Fans. 

Doch auch hier schlägt der Airflow-Hammer zu und so werden die HDDs und SSDs direkt hinter dem Frontlüfter positioniert, wodurch sie stetig mit kühlender Luft versorgt werden. Zusätzlich befindet sich hinter den Platten und damit an der rechten Gehäuseseite eine Belüftungsöffnung - sicher ist sicher. 

Der Blick zur Innenseite des Deckels sowie zum Boden zeigt einmal mehr - hier wurde jeder sinnvolle Platz genutzt, um einen Einbauslot für Lüfter zu integrieren. Gleich zwei 120 oder 140mm Modelle können hier zusätzlich eingebaut werden. Der Vergleich mit einem Windkanal liegt daher nahe, so dass keinerlei Einschränkungen bei der Kühlung selbst heißblütigster Hardware bestehen - ein Fest für Overclocker. 

Selbst das Netzteil verfügt über einen eigenen Frischluftzugang von der Unterseite und trägt somit nicht zur Erwärmung des Innenraums bei. Dabei können auch sehr lange Netzteile in den Midgard eingebaut werden. Zudem wurde ein vibrationsdämpfendes Material an der Innenseite der Netzteilbefestigung verbaut, so dass dessen Schwingungen nicht an das Gehäuse weitergegeben werden. 

Sogar ein Staubschutz für das Netzteil wurde integriert, der an der Unterseite bequem von hinten aus seiner Halterung gezogen und damit gereinigt werden kann. Apropos Staubschutz: Die gesamte Front einschließlich jede einzelne 5,25 Zoll Blende besitzt einen solchen, so dass eine Reinigung des Innenraums nur selten notwendig wird. 

Damit wurden jedoch noch immer nicht alle Belüftungsmodi beleuchtet - selbst die praktische Aussparung am Mainboardtray, die eine Backplate-Installation des CPU-Kühlers auch im eingebauten Zustand des Mainboards erlaubt - besitzt einen eigene Frischluftzugang. Damit wird auch die Rückseite des Prozessors gekühlt - ein zusätzliches Plus für ein paar Grad weniger - im Overclocking Wettbewerb eventuell der entscheidende Vorteil. 

Eine weitere Besonderheit sind drei längliche Clips am Mainboardtray, die eine einfache Befestigung der verlegten Kabel ermöglichen. Dies sorgt für Ordnung und damit einen besseren Airflow. Zugleich ist diese Lösung einfacher zu verlegen, als über Öffnungen im Mainboardtray. Doch auch diese sind bei Bedarf im unteren Bereich vorhanden. 

Auch ein Airflow-King muss keine störende Geräuschquelle sein. Deshalb wurden neben den diversen Antivibrationselementen auch dämpfende Standfüße verbaut, die eine Übertragung von Schwingungen vom Boden an das Gehäuse (dröhnender Subwoofer) und zurück vom Gehäuse zum Fußboden (schwingendes Parkett) unterbinden. Zugleich sorgen sie für Abstand zum Boden, so dass der optional unten verbaute Lüfter sowie das Netzteil ungehinderten Frischluftzugang haben. 

Eine weitere Möglichkeit, Ruhe und Leistung zu verbinden sind Wasserkühlungen. Zur Anbindung externer Wakü-Komponenten (Radiatoren, Ausgleichbehälter etc.) stehen gleich vier Öffnungen an der Rückseite zur Verfügung und damit doppelt so viel, wie die meisten Gehäuse bieten. Die Öffnungen sind vorgestanzt und können bei Bedarf einfach herausgebrochen werden. 

Kurzum: Dieses Gehäuse bietet schon im Auslieferungszustand eine hervorragende Belüftung, eine gute Dämpfung für Silent-Ansprüche, einen praktischen Staubschutz sowie gute Installationshilfen. Bei Bedarf kann der Midgard zudem zum Kühlmonster aufgerüstet werden und so selbst zu High-End Big-Towern in Konkurrenz treten.


 *
Der Lieferumfang:
* 
Im Lieferumfang findet sich alles, was zur Montage benötigt wird. Eine Kurzanleitung, die relativ knapp ausfällt, aber dem unerfahrenen Anwender die Arbeit etwas erleichtert. Wer schon ein oder zweimal Hardware in ein Gehäuse geschraubt hat, sollte jedoch keine großen Schwierigkeiten haben, die Teile ihren Positionen zu zu ordnen. Wer sich unsicher ist, kann schon jetzt einen Blick in die Anleitung werfen, diese ist am Ende des Reviews als PDF-Dokument angehängt. Eine im Lieferumfang enthaltene Lüftersteuerung ermöglicht die Regulierung beider mitgelieferten und vormontierten 120-Millimeter-Ventilatoren. 



Bezeichnung|Anzahl
Xigmatek 120-mm-Lüfter|x2
Schraubensatz|x1
Kurzanleitung|x1
Kabelhalter|x3
Gummischutz für Schlauchdurchführung|x2
Drehzahlregulierung|x1
Speaker|x1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine sowohl nette als auch nützliche Zugabe - eine Steuerung zur Regulierung der beiden vormontierten 120-Millimeter-Lüfter.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Äußere Erscheinung* 
Kommen wir nun zum äußeren Erscheinungsbild des Midgard:

Das Midgard Gehäuse aus Stahl zeigt sich optisch sehr ansprechend. Die orangenen Befestigungen der Erweiterungskarten sowie das Durchscheinen der Lüfter durch das Mesh-Gitter bilden einen sehr schönen Kontrast zum sonst in schwarz gehaltenen Rest des Gehäuses. Des Weiteren verzichtet der Hersteller auf unnötige Ecken oder Ausbuchtungen und setzt auf klare Formen. Das Midgard bringt insgesamt 9,3 Kilogramm auf die Waage und ist 210 x 478 x 510 Millimeter (Breite x Höhe x Tiefe) groß. Neben einem Einsatz aus Mesh-Gitter sind sind die Power- und Reset Schalter sowie Betriebs-LEDs im Deckel integriert und somit gut zu erreichen, falls das Midgard nicht auf dem Schreibtisch steht. Die abnehmbare Front aus Kunststoff beherbergt das I/O-Panel, das neben zwei USB-2.0- und Audio-Ports auch einen eSATA-Anschluss bietet. Ganz in der Front ist das Xigmatek-Logo eingestanzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​  Xigmatek hat den Seitenteilen jeweils zwei Perforierungen spendiert, wodurch das Anbringen von weiteren Lüftern möglich ist. Auch sonst sonst hat der Hersteller sehr auf Details geachtet, so wurde es nicht versäumt die Seitenteile mit farblich passenden, schwarzen Thumb-Screws und Schlauchdurchführungen für den eventuellen Einsatz einer Wasserkühlung zu versehen. Nach dem Herrausbrechen der insgesamt 4 Durchführungen können die Ränder mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenen Gummischutz versehen werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Innere Erscheinung*

Genug der Äußerlichkeiten, jetzt wird dem Midgard unter die Haube geschaut. Denn jedermann weiß: Aussehen ist nicht alles, auf die inneren Werte kommt es an und gerade in diesem Punkt will Xigmatek mit vielen kleinen Features punkten. So hat der Hersteller den Mainboard-Schlitten des Midgard, der übrigens nicht herausnehmbar ist, mit zahlreichen Durchführungen ausgestattet, die bei der Verlegung der Kabel helfen sollen. Eine zusätzliche Aussparung in Höhe des CPU-Sockels soll eine Montage von Kühlern mit Backplate erlauben, ohne das Mainboard entfernen zu müssen. Auch bei der Anbringung des Netzteils hat Xigmatek mitgedacht, so kann dieses wahlweise nach unten oder oben zeigend montiert werden. Ein Filter vor der Ansaugöffnung im Boden schützt das Gerät vor Staub. Zudem sorgt eine Schaumstoffschicht für eine kratzerfreie Montage und absorbiert auftretende Schwingungen. Neben den Netzteil lässt sich ein weiterer Lüfter durch Einrasten in die vorgesehene Halterung anbringen. Ein Hingucker ist auf jeden Fall die mattschwarze Lackierung in Verbindung mit dem kräftigen Orange der Halterungen. Abgerundet wird der Anblick durch zwei beleuchteten orange-schwarze 120-Millimeter-Lüfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Das Platzangebot im Inneren ist trotz der relativ kompakten Abmessungen recht großzügig. So ist hinter dem Mainbord-Tray genug Platz um sämtliche Kabel samt ATX-Stecker zu verstecken bzw. zu verlegen. Weitere Kabeldurchführungen im Bereich der 3,5- und 5,25-Zoll-Schächte erleichtern einem die Arbeit zusätzlich. Insgesamt fasst das Midgard übrigens fünf 5,25-Zoll- und ebenso viele 3,5-Zoll-Laufwerke. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Stecker des Frontpanels sind alle gut lesbar und verständlich beschriftet. Der eSATA-Anschluss lässt sich dank des bereits installierten Kabels zudem auf Anhieb nutzen. Die Verarbeitung im Inneren ist genauso tadellos wie die des Äußeren. Es stehen keine Ecken ab und auch der Lack ist nach mehrmaligem Öffnen der Seitentür noch in sehr gutem Zustand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Unter dem Mesh-Einsatz im Deckel finden zwei weitere 120-Millimeter-Propeller Platz. Dank des Meshgitters sind diese von außen fast nicht sichtbar, was deutlich zur homogenen Optik des Midgard beiträgt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Das Testsystem*
Die relevanten Komponenten des Testsystems im Überblick:



Das Testsystem|
Motherboard|Asus Maximus Formula (Bios 1302)
 Prozessor|Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 (E1 Stepping)

CPU-Kühler|Xigmatek Thor's Hammer
Lüfter|Scythe S-Flex 1600
 Grafikkarte|Asus EN8800GTS 512 MiByte
 Arbeitsspeicher|Mushkin PC2-8500 (2x2 GiByte)
 Festplatte|2 x Samsung Spinpoint F1 (640 GB; 750 GB)
 Netzteil|Corsair HX520W
 Steuerung & Überwachung|Aquaero 4.0 USB 
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Einbau der Hardware

*Das einbauen der Hardware gestaltet sich recht einfach. Wer sich nicht sicher ist, welche Schraube wohin gehört, kann im Handbuch nachschlagen. Als erstes habe ich mit dem Einbau der Festplatten begonnen. Diese werden mit Hilfe eines Schienensystem in Position gebracht. Um den Schlitten aus dem Schacht zu lösen, werden einfach die beiden Laschen an den Seiten etwas zusammen gedrückt, anschließend lässt er sich mit einem leichten Zug lösen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun folgt die eigentliche Montage des Speichermediums. Dazu wird die HDD von oben in den Schlitten gelegt, vier kleine Gummipuffer dienen als Entkopplung. Danach wird die Festplatte von der Rückseite aus - auf der sich ebenfalls vier kleine Puffer aus Gummi befinden - mit der Konstruktion verschraubt.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn alles ordnungsgemäß befestigt wurde, schiebt ihr den Schlitten samt HDD einfach zurück in den zugehörigen 3,5-Zoll-Schacht. Ein leises Klicken bestätigt das Einrasten des Rahmens.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächstes nimmt das Mainboard seinen Platz ein. Bei genauerer Betrachtung des MB-Trays fällt auf, dass Xigmatek kleine Buchstaben (A;B) an den Gewinden für die Abstandshalter eingestanzt hat. Aus einer Legende geht hervor, dass diese mATX und ATX kennzeichnen. Das Rätselraten, welcher Abstandshalter wohin gehört, hat somit ein Ende. Zumindest theoretisch, denn dem Hersteller ist ein kleiner Fauxpas unterlaufen. So sind in der Legende die Kennzeichnungen A und B vertauscht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch das Anbringen der Laufwerke geht ohne Probleme vonstatten. Nach dem Einschieben rastet ein Mechanismus ein und das Laufwerk sitzt. Mit dem weiteren Einbau der restlichen Komponenten möchte ich an dieser Stelle aber nicht weiter langweilen, da sich dieser wie gewohnt gestaltet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Etwas enttäuscht wurde ich dann leider von der Tatsache, dass trotz Aussparung im Mainboard-Schlitten, die Montage eines Kühlers mit Backplate nicht möglich war - da die Öffnung mit 130 x 85 Millimeter (B x H) schlichtweg ein paar Millimeter zu klein geraten ist. Hier besteht offenbar noch etwas Verbesserungspotential. Im Bild seht ihr die Backplate eines Xigmatek Thor's Hammer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​​  Abschließend noch ein paar Bilder, die das Xigmatek Midgard in Betrieb zeigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ Xigmateks Erstlingswerk weiß zu überzeugen. Kleine Features erlauben eine einfache Montage der Hardware Dank zahlreicher Durchführungen ist das leidige Verlegen der Kabel kein Problem mehr. Ein weiterer Pluspunkt ist aus meiner Sicht der Kontrast aus schlichter schwarzer Optik und orangenen Elementen - sowohl innen als auch außen. Die mitgelieferten Lüfter sind mit ihren 1.000 RPM nicht übermäßig laut, fallen mir bei Dauerbetrieb aber doch negativ auf. Diesen Kritikpunkt wehrt Xigmatek mit der beigelegten Lüftersteuerung jedoch erfolgreich ab.

Abgesehen von der etwas zu kleinen Aussparung für die Backplate der CPU-Kühler gibt es also nicht wirklich etwas zu meckern. Wer sich für das Midgard entscheidet bekommt ein gut verarbeitetes Gehäuse, das zudem mit einem Preis von rund 60 Euro lockt.



zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​​ 
*Links

**• Xigmatek Midgard bei Caseking
• Xigmatek Produktseite
• Xigmatek Midgard: Handbuch
• Xigmatek Thor's Hammer
• Xigmatek Thor's Hammer bei Caseking

*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ ​


----------



## GoZoU (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Xigmatek Midgard*

Picdump #1


----------



## GoZoU (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Xigmatek Midgard*

Picdump #2


----------



## GoZoU (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Xigmatek Midgard*

Picdump #3


----------



## GoZoU (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Xigmatek Midgard*

Picdump #4


----------



## GoZoU (23. Juni 2009)

So jetzt sollte es passen. Also nochmal viel Spaß 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juni 2009)

Sehr leckeres Review. 

Sag mal, eine Frage habe ich da, kann ich nicht genau sehen... 
Wo findet sich der Power und Reset Knopf, bzw. die Power und HDD LED?
Vorne kann ich nur die üblichen Anschlüssen erkennen.


----------



## GoZoU (23. Juni 2009)

Danke 

Das findest du oben bei "Äußere Erscheinung" hier nochmal das Bild in groß 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juni 2009)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Das findest du oben bei "Äußere Erscheinung" hier nochmal das Bild in groß
> 
> ...


 

Danke, dir GoZoU.
Ich habe mal bei Caseking geuckt, der Knopf ist im Deckel. 
Deine Bild war so fett, da konnte ich das nicht genau sehen. 

Allerdings finde ich schade, dass die schon eingebauten Lüfter trotz nur 1000rpm schon negativ auffallen. 
Kannst du das mal näher beschreiben?
Brummen die, oder doch lauter als gedacht?


----------



## GoZoU (23. Juni 2009)

Nein, da brummt nichts. Es ist ein Luftrauschen zu hören, meine 550-RPM- und Wakü-verwöhnten Ohren registrieren sowas nur sehr schnell. Wer ungeregelte Lüfter gewöhnt ist oder nicht so empfindlich darauf reagiert, den wird auch nichts stören  Und zur Not liegt ja eine Steuerung bei 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juni 2009)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Nein, da brummt nichts. Es ist ein Luftrauschen zu hören, meine 550-RPM- und Wakü-verwöhnten Ohren registrieren sowas nur sehr schnell.


 
Achso, Ok, meine Lüfter drehen mit 800rpm ohne Lüftersteuerung.
Du kannst nicht zufällig die Lautstärke messen?


----------



## GoZoU (23. Juni 2009)

Ne, leider nicht. Aber ich kann mal nen S-Flex daneben stellen und die Drehzahl anpassen, wenn dir das hilft.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juni 2009)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Ne, leider nicht. Aber ich kann mal nen S-Flex daneben stellen und die Drehzahl anpassen, wenn dir das hilft.
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU


 
Lautstärke ist ja echt sehr subjektiv, wenns um das Empfinden geht, wie du schon angesprochen hast.
Dich stören sie etwas, andere sehen sie als leise an.
Man sollte da schauen, ob man zumindest Vergleichswerte hinbekommen kann, als mit einem Lüfter, der bekannt ist.
Der S-Flex sagt mir was, hatte so einen auf dem Thermalright Ultra vom MIIF drauf, in 1200rpm.

Ich kenne Aldi PC Besitzer ( ), die ihrer Rattermaschine gar nicht mehr wahrnehmen, so sehr haben sie sich daran gewöhnt.


----------



## Klutten (23. Juni 2009)

@ Kollege ^^

Einen schönen Test hast du da zusammen gebastelt. Alle Details und Problemstellen aufgedeckt und nebenbei noch echt grandiose Fotos geschossen. Ist ja wahrlich nicht leicht, ein Objekt dieser Größe qualitativ so abzulichten.

Respekt auf ganzer Linie


----------



## Bestia (23. Juni 2009)

Sehr schönes Review und feine Bilder haste da. 
Aber eine Frage habe ich bezüglich der Aussparung hinterm CPU Sockel:
Du beschreibst, dass sie zu klein ist für die Backplate des Hammers. Ist es dort nicht möglich, dass man sie schräg hineinschiebt? Das wunder mich nun.
Grüße


----------



## rabensang (23. Juni 2009)

Na dann will ich auch mal meinen Respekt äussern.


Gut gemacht Meister.....


----------



## Uziflator (24. Juni 2009)

Haste toll hin bekommen,Respekt!

Das Case gefällt mir sogar.

*GoZoU*t dem Meister


----------



## derprivatmann (24. Juni 2009)

Ist echt gut geworden! 
Wird mein nächstes Gehäuse sein


----------



## feivel (24. Juni 2009)

optisch stört mich wiedereinmal die meshfront. ansonsten ist das nett, gut find ich die möglichkeit schwere kühler ohne mainboard ausbau zu wechseln, von haus aus ist das ja selten


----------



## GoZoU (24. Juni 2009)

@All: Danke fürs Lob 



Bestia schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Review und feine Bilder haste da.
> Aber eine Frage habe ich bezüglich der Aussparung hinterm CPU Sockel:
> Du beschreibst, dass sie zu klein ist für die Backplate des Hammers. Ist es dort nicht möglich, dass man sie schräg hineinschiebt? Das wunder mich nun.
> Grüße



Nein, leider kannst du da auch nichts schief reinsetzen, da die Innengewinde irgendwie in die Löcher das Mainboards müssen. Mit größerem Abstand zwischen MB und Tray könnte das klappen, aber dann passen die Erweiterungskarten nicht mehr. Zusätzlich habe ich noch einen Prolimatech Megahalems und einen IFX-14 montiert, bei allen Kühlern war die Backplate zu groß. Ich hab das mal an Xigmatek weitergeleitet .

@derprivatmann: Mit dem Case machst du sicher nichts falsch. P/L ist einfach top 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Philibilli (24. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht kannst du ja noch ein Wort zur Entkopplung der Festplatten sagen. Wie effektiv ist die denn?

Und aus deiner Erfahrung heraus, lohnt es sich, wenn man noch keinen Kühler hat, gleich ein Set mit dem Thors Hammer zu kaufen? Oder gibt es da Nachteile gegenüber anderen Modellen/Herstellern?

Sehr gutes Review!


----------



## GoZoU (24. Juni 2009)

Danke 

Also ich habe wie gesagt auch noch zwei andere Kühler montiert. Der Thor's Hammer kam beim Review zum Einsatz, weil er

a) vom selben Hersteller ist und ich hoffte, dass die Backplate durch die Öffnung passt
b) Optisch einfach sehr gut mit dem schwarzen Inneren und dem Gesamtbild des Midgard harmoniert.

Von der Kühlleistung her ist er bei einem S775-System meiner Erfahrung nach aber nur im Mittelfeld - optisch dafür top. Wenn du maximale Leistung willst, würde ich zu einem Prolimatech Megahalems oder IFX-14 raten. Der Thermolab Baram wäre bestimmt auch noch eine Alternative. Reviews findest du entweder in meiner Sig. oder hier um Forum vom User rabensang .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juni 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> gut find ich die möglichkeit schwere kühler ohne mainboard ausbau zu wechseln, von haus aus ist das ja selten


 
Gilt das aber für alle großen Kühler? 
Habe da so meine Zweifel.
Vielleicht weiß GoZoU ja mehr.


----------



## Fighter3 (24. Juni 2009)

Tolles Review, mir ist nur ein kleiner Fehler aufgefallen:



> Xigmatek 20-mm-Lüfter



Es müsste natürlich heißen 120-mm-Lüfter, steht in der Tabelle unter Austattung. 

Die Fotos sind echt klasse! Mein Respekt!


----------



## GoZoU (25. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gilt das aber für alle großen Kühler?
> Habe da so meine Zweifel.
> Vielleicht weiß GoZoU ja mehr.



Das steht im Review selbst und oben noch einmal 



Fighter3 schrieb:


> Tolles Review, mir ist nur ein kleiner Fehler aufgefallen:
> 
> Es müsste natürlich heißen 120-mm-Lüfter, steht in der Tabelle unter Austattung.
> 
> Die Fotos sind echt klasse! Mein Respekt!



Danke fürs Lob 
Den Fehler hab ich auch behoben 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## DeinSchicksal (25. Juni 2009)

Sehr gutes Review, gefällt mir!
Und deine Übersicht ist dir echt gelungen !
Mfg
Lars


----------



## Dark Hunter (25. Juni 2009)

Hey GoZoU, klasse Review! Da muss ich mir doch tatsächlich überlegen, ob ich mir das nicht kaufen soll. 
Hört sich ja soweit für den Preis verdammt gut an. Hast du eventuell schon mal ein NZXT Hush aus der Nähe betrachten können? Mit dem bin ich momentan nämlich unzufrieden mangels Platz und auch die Materialstärke ist nicht gerade dolle...

MfG Jannick

Edit: Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass das Thumbnail dieses _Bildes_ auf _dieses_ verlinkt.


----------



## GoZoU (26. Juni 2009)

DeinSchicksal schrieb:


> Sehr gutes Review, gefällt mir!
> Und deine Übersicht ist dir echt gelungen !


Ty 



Dark Hunter schrieb:


> Hey GoZoU, klasse Review! Da muss ich mir doch tatsächlich überlegen, ob ich mir das nicht kaufen soll.
> Hört sich ja soweit für den Preis verdammt gut an. Hast du eventuell schon mal ein NZXT Hush aus der Nähe betrachten können? Mit dem bin ich momentan nämlich unzufrieden mangels Platz und auch die Materialstärke ist nicht gerade dolle...



Sorry, ein Hush hatte ich noch nicht, daher kann ich keine vergleichende Aussage treffen. Wenn du mir sagst welche Details dich interessieren, kann ich sie ja für dich nachmessen .

@Philibilli: Die Festplattenentkopplung funktioniert wunderbar. Die insgesamt acht Puffer pro Platte sind sehr weich und nehmen die Schwingungen gut auf. Ich wage sogar zu behaupten, dass die Platten in meinem A+ Black Pearl WCR lauter waren.



> Edit: Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass das Thumbnail dieses _Bildes_ auf _dieses_ verlinkt


Danke, ich habs ausgebessert .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Philibilli (26. Juni 2009)

GoZoU schrieb:


> @Philibilli: Die Festplattenentkopplung funktioniert wunderbar. Die insgesamt acht Puffer pro Platte sind sehr weich und nehmen die Schwingungen gut auf. Ich wage sogar zu behaupten, dass die Platten in meinem A+ Black Pearl WCR lauter waren.


Vielen Dank für die Ergänzung!

Noch eine Nachfrage zu den Lüftern. Ich möchte zukünftig ein Silent-System haben, deshalb würde mich interessieren, ob die Lüfter bei 12 V leise und bei 7 V nahezu lautlos sind. Ob die wohl bei 5 V noch anlaufen?


----------



## GoZoU (26. Juni 2009)

Das ist schwer zu beantworten, nahezu lautlos liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters. Ich höre z.B. meine S-Flex auch noch bis 600 RPM. Das Aquaero kann die Lüfter mit rund 24% Leistung betreiben, das sollte etwa 3V entsprechen, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob sich das so einfach übertragen lässt. Wenn du mir Montag noch einmal eine PN schreibst, kram ich gerne mal mein Voltmeter raus. Normalerweise laufen die Lüfter bei mir mit 550 RPM, so dass der Lüfter der Graka (idle) und des NTs imho lauter sind.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Dark Hunter (27. Juni 2009)

Ok, mich würde nur interessieren, wie es mit der Stärke der Seitenwände aussieht. Sind die leicht zu verbiegen? Beim Hush sind diese nämlich (jedenfalls meiner Meinung nach) verdammt dünn und deshalb ziemlich leicht zu verbiegen... Groß nachmessen musst du aber nicht für mich.


----------



## Philibilli (28. Juni 2009)

Ich habe gelesen, dass man Probleme bekommt, wenn man oben einen normalen 120/140-er mit der normalen Tiefe von 25 mm einbauen will, weil dann das Mesh-Gitter nicht mehr richtig sitzt, sondern leicht absteht. Kann das irgendjemand bestätigen/dementieren oder für mich mal bitte ausprobieren?
Dann müsste ich mir nämlich 120-er Slimlüfter dazu bestellen, die nur 20 oder 12 mm haben.


----------



## eVoX (29. Juni 2009)

Erst einmal klasse Review

Top Gehäuse zum guten Preis...

Ich habe mal eine Frage, _Thorescape_ hatte mal geschrieben, wenn das Nt schon nach unten kommt, dann mit 2-Kammer-Design sonst hat es kein Vorteil.

Welchen Vorteil hat so ein 2-Kammer-Design und ist es schlecht das dieses Gehäuse sowas nicht hat oder kann man drauf verzichten?


----------



## verstrahlter (30. Juni 2009)

*Lüfter für Xigmatek Midgard*

Sehr schönes Review.

Als kleine Ergänzung nur noch die exakt möglichen Lüftergrössen.

Zitat Caseking (Battle Edition):

"Neben den bereits installierten Rotoren an Front und Rückseite, können zwei im Seitenteil, zwei im Deckel und einer am Boden installiert werden, wobei jeweils 120 oder 140mm Modelle möglich sind."

Etwas präziser mit Einschränkungen (Xigmatek HP, gekürzt):

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Front: 1x 80/90/120/140mm[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Rear:  1x 80/90/120[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Side:  1x 80/90/120/140mm & 1x 120/140mm[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Bottom:  120/140mm[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Top:   2x 120/140mm[/FONT]

Quellen:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard "Battle Edition"

&

XIGMATEK


----------



## GoZoU (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lüfter für Xigmatek Midgard*

Sorry, ich hatte privat in den letzten Tagen viel um die Ohren, deswegen konnte ich mich hier nicht zu Wort melden. Fangen wir an:



Dark Hunter schrieb:


> Ok, mich würde nur interessieren, wie es mit der Stärke der Seitenwände aussieht. Sind die leicht zu verbiegen? Beim Hush sind diese nämlich (jedenfalls meiner Meinung nach) verdammt dünn und deshalb ziemlich leicht zu verbiegen... Groß nachmessen musst du aber nicht für mich.



Also die Seitenwände sind aus einem Millimeter dicken Stahl, die Ränder sind umgeklappt, wodurch sich die Stärke dort auf zwei Millimeter erhöht. Die Stabilität verhält sich wie bei allen Seitentüren dieser Stärke und dieses Materials, dass sie leicht zu verbiegen sind würde ich aber nicht sagen. Ansonsten kann ich dir noch sagen, dass die Seitenteile sehr straff am Gehäuse sitzen.




Philibilli schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen, dass man Probleme bekommt, wenn man oben einen normalen 120/140-er mit der normalen Tiefe von 25 mm einbauen will, weil dann das Mesh-Gitter nicht mehr richtig sitzt, sondern leicht absteht. Kann das irgendjemand bestätigen/dementieren oder für mich mal bitte ausprobieren?
> Dann müsste ich mir nämlich 120-er Slimlüfter dazu bestellen, die nur 20 oder 12 mm haben.



Der Abstand zwischen Mesh und Lüfterbefestigung beträgt 21 Millimeter, was für normale 120-Millimeter-Lüfter nicht ausreichend ist. Allerdings hat Xigmatek afaik die Befestigung der Lüfter nicht direkt unter dem Meshgitter vorgesehen, sondern über dem Mainboard. Dort ist auch genug Platz vorhanden.



eVoX schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage, _Thorescape_ hatte mal geschrieben, wenn das Nt schon nach unten kommt, dann mit 2-Kammer-Design sonst hat es kein Vorteil.
> 
> Welchen Vorteil hat so ein 2-Kammer-Design und ist es schlecht das dieses Gehäuse sowas nicht hat oder kann man drauf verzichten?



Zweiteres ist imho der Fall - zumindest konnte ich noch keinen Nachteil in der Praxis ausmachen.



verstrahlter schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Review.
> 
> Als kleine Ergänzung nur noch die exakt möglichen Lüftergrössen.



Danke für die Ergänzung 

Weitere Fragen? Dann nur raus damit 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juli 2009)

Wie ist die Qualität der Lackierung?
Gibts Unterschiede zwischen Innen und Außen?


----------



## GoZoU (2. Juli 2009)

Die Qualität der Lackierung ist sehr gut. Selbst nach mehrmaligem Öffnen der Seitenwand ist der Lack an den Führungsschienen noch nicht zerkratz - lediglich die Spitzen der der Einrasthaken haben den Lack verloren.

Zwischen den Seitenteilen und dem Inneren besteht in der Tat ein Unterschied, ich denke auf diesen beiden Bilder kann man es gut erkennen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/gozou-albums-xigmatek-midgard-1534-picture18933-52.png
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/gozou-albums-xigmatek-midgard-1534-picture18545-17.png

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juli 2009)

Sind das da Blasen am Lack an der Rändelschraube oder täuscht das?
Das Innenteil macht ein sehr guten Eindruck.


----------



## GoZoU (2. Juli 2009)

Nein das sind keine Blasen . Das sind Sprenkler, wie du sie auf jedem anderen Gehäuse (z.B. TT-Armor ect.) findest - für ungewollte Fehler sind die auch zu gleichmäßig verteilt . 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## WallaceXIV (2. Juli 2009)

Hast du sehr fein gemacht! Die Fotos sind sehr professionell.


----------



## Kamino99 (2. Juli 2009)

Ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf eines neuen PCs. Nur beim Tower war ich mir bisher unsicher und hatte mich schon mit dem Antec 900 für 90 € abgefunden, obwohl mir das zu teuer war.

In der aktuellen Ausgabe der PCGH wurde dieses Gehäuse nun empfohlen. Andere Kommentare scheinen auch zustimmend zu sein. 

Mit deinem Revieww ist meine Entscheidung nun gefallen. 

Die Xigmatek Midgard wird mein neues Gehäuse.

Danke für deinen ausführlichen Test.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (2. Juli 2009)

super review, liebäugle auch mit dem gehäuse.
danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juli 2009)

GoZoUs Review ist schon sehr gut geworden. 
Ich habe mir auch eins bestellt. Mal schauen, ob es so gut ist wie das Centurion 534, was ich gerade habe.
Wenns super ist, zieht meine Hardware um.
Dann hätte ich aber ein Gehäuse leerstehen. 
Ein Grund, einen neuen Rechner reinzusetzen.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (3. Juli 2009)

@quantenslipstream,
könntest du dann bitte posten ob sich wie hier im thread eine positive bilanz ziehen läßt von dem gehäuse???

vielen dank


----------



## Dark Hunter (4. Juli 2009)

@ GoZoU
Danke für die Auskunft. Dann werde ich mir mal überlegen, das Xigmatek Midgard zu kaufen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2009)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream,
> könntest du dann bitte posten ob sich wie hier im thread eine positive bilanz ziehen läßt von dem gehäuse???
> 
> vielen dank


 
Kann ich machen, leider habe ich es noch nicht, kommt wohl erst nächste Woche.


----------



## Bigyeti (4. Juli 2009)

@ GoZoU
Hast du von Xigmatek eine Antwort, wegen der Backplattenprobleme erhalten?
Es gibt nämlich bei Caseking ein Packet aus dem Case und dem Thor's Hammer und es wäre dann relativ sinnfrei sich dieses zu kaufen, wenn der Kühler gar nicht passt.


----------



## GoZoU (7. Juli 2009)

Nein ich hab noch kein Feedback. Der Kühler passt aber ohne Probleme, wie du im Review sehen kannst, habe ich ihn auch verwendet. Nur muss das Mainboard zur Montage der Backplate ausgebaut werden, wie bei vielen anderen Gehäusen auch.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2009)

So, das Gehäuse ist jetzt angekommen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber irgendjemand hätte auch mal erwähnen können, dass das Gehäuse gar keinen Gehäuselautsprecher hat. 
Jetzt muss ich noch losrennen und einen besorgen. 
*enttäuscht sein*


----------



## Dark Hunter (9. Juli 2009)

Sollte nicht ein externer Speaker im Zubehör vorhanden sein? 
Das steht direkt im ersten Post:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier nochmal ein Foto dazu:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/gozou-albums-xigmatek-midgard-1534-picture18595-19.png

In der Mitte vorne gut zu erkennen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2009)

Inzwischen habe ich den Speaker auch gefunden, bei meinem Case war sie Plastiktüte kaputt, wo alles drin ist und da ist das Ding rausgefallen ohne dass ich das bemerkt hatte.


----------



## GoZoU (11. Juli 2009)

Na dann hat sich ja alles zum Guten gewendet .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## jaws (12. Juli 2009)

Mal eine kleine Frage: Die verschiedenen Versionen ( Battle, Black, Warlord Edition ) unterscheiden sich nur in der Ausstattung ( Lüfter ) die mit beigefügt ist,oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2009)

jaws schrieb:


> Mal eine kleine Frage: Die verschiedenen Versionen ( Battle, Black, Warlord Edition ) unterscheiden sich nur in der Ausstattung ( Lüfter ) die mit beigefügt ist,oder?


 
Genau, kannst du alles sehr schön bei Caseking sehen.


----------



## jaws (12. Juli 2009)

Nun muss ja, fast zwangsweise, die nächste Frage kommen: Sind diese beigefügten Lüfter gut und lohnen den Aufpreis von bis zu 70 Euronen ( in der Warlord-Edition ) oder sind sie nur lohnenswert weil sie im Styling auf das Gehäuse abgestimmt sind ( orange ) ??


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2009)

jaws schrieb:


> Nun muss ja, fast zwangsweise, die nächste Frage kommen: Sind diese beigefügten Lüfter gut und lohnen den Aufpreis von bis zu 70 Euronen ( in der Warlord-Edition ) oder sind sie nur lohnenswert weil sie im Styling auf das Gehäuse abgestimmt sind ( orange ) ??


 
Kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich nur die Basic Version gekauft habe, aber die beiliegenden Lüfter sind schon OK.
Schau mal, was die Lüfter einzelnd kosten und dann vergleichst du den Aufpreis beim Case mit den verbauten Teilen.


----------



## jaws (12. Juli 2009)

Ok, danke Dir


----------



## Philibilli (14. Juli 2009)

Oha, ich hab in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass sie ziemlich klappern sollen...?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

Philibilli schrieb:


> Oha, ich hab in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass sie ziemlich klappern sollen...?


 
Kann ich nicht bestätigen, mein Gehäuse ist sehr gut.


----------



## GoZoU (14. Juli 2009)

Kann ich auch nicht bestätigen. Die Lüfter laufen genauso, wie sie es sollen 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## logar (15. Juli 2009)

@GoZoU

Hast du eine Graka in das Gehäuse eingebaut? Wenn ja, haben die Clips die Karte wackelfrei gehalten?

MfG
Logar


----------



## GoZoU (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo, 
ja in dem Gehäuse wurde auch eine Graka verbaut. Siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/gozou-albums-xigmatek-midgard-1534-picture18939-57.png

Was genau verstehst du unter wackelfrei? Die Clips halten die Karte fest im PCI-Express-Slot, jedoch lässt sich natürlich etwas an ihr nach oben und unten kippeln. Dies liegt einfach daran, dass die Bohrung in der Blende der Karte nach oben offen ist und somit Spiel zulässt - kennt man ja bereits von anderen Gehäusen mit Clip-Befestigung. Angst brauch man aber keine haben - zumindest bei mir lässt sich die Karte nicht aus dem Slot ziehen. Falls du dennoch unsicher bist, kannst du den Clip entfernen und eine Schraube zur Befestigung einsetzen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## logar (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo GoZoU,

unter "wackelfrei" verstehe ich, dass die Graka absolut fest im Slot sitzt. 
Eine Befestigung mit diesen billigen Clips ist bei meiner Graka, Gainward Geforce GTX 285 Golden Sample, nicht möglich. Eine Verschraubung ist auch nicht möglich, da hierfür kein Gewinde vorhanden ist. Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre, die Schrauben mit Muttern zu befestigen. Schrauben und Muttern liegen dem Gehäuse allerdings nicht bei. 
Die beigefügte Lüftersteuerung lässt sich mit einem Clip befestigen, wackelt jedoch "wie ein Lämmerschwanz". Im übrigen gehört eine Lüftersteuerung doch wohl an die Vorderseite.
Für den Einbau eines Diskettenlaufwerks ist zwar ein Schlitten vorhanden, dieser lässt sich aber nicht fest arrettieren.

Fazit: 
Für mich ist das Gehäuse nicht geeignet. Deshalb habe ich es gestern zurückgeschickt.

mfg
Logar


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

logar schrieb:


> Hallo GoZoU,
> 
> unter "wackelfrei" verstehe ich, dass die Graka absolut fest im Slot sitzt.


 
Also, ich finde auch nicht, dass die GraKa fest drin sitzt, ich habe die Clipse rausgenommen und die GraKa normal festgeschraubt.
Fand ich jetzt besser.



logar schrieb:


> Eine Befestigung mit diesen billigen Clips ist bei meiner Graka, Gainward Geforce GTX 285 Golden Sample, nicht möglich. Eine Verschraubung ist auch nicht möglich, da hierfür kein Gewinde vorhanden ist.


 
Das ist ein einfaches Blech, eine Blechschraube (womit die Seitenwände verschraubt sind) nehmen und einfach in die Bohrung schrauben, die dafür vorgesehen ist um die GraKa zu halten, die Schraube schnitzt sich dabei das Gewinde selbst, hält bombenfest.
War beim meinem Cooler Master Centurion 534 nicht anders.
Diese Clipse scheinen heute sehr beliebt zu sein, auch wenn sie nicht immer sinnvoll sind.



logar schrieb:


> Fazit:
> Für mich ist das Gehäuse nicht geeignet. Deshalb habe ich es gestern zurückgeschickt.


 
Schade, dass du nicht zufrieden bist, ich finde es ganz gut, nur den zweiten Lüfter im Deckel werde ich wieder entfernen müssen, da ich sonst meinen Wechselrahmen ganz oben im Laufwerksschacht nicht einbauen kann.


----------



## logar (16. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Aber wenn ich einneues Case kaufe, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass alles funktioniert oder für andere Befestigungsmöglichkeiten das Material beiliegt. Alles andere ist für mich Pfusch. Ich bohre auch keine Löcher, um das Diskettenlaufwerk mit Schrauben zu befestigen.
Darum habe ich es ja zurückgeschickt.
MfG
Logar


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2009)

logar schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Aber wenn ich einneues Case kaufe, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass alles funktioniert oder für andere Befestigungsmöglichkeiten das Material beiliegt. Alles andere ist für mich Pfusch. Ich bohre auch keine Löcher, um das Diskettenlaufwerk mit Schrauben zu befestigen.
> Darum habe ich es ja zurückgeschickt.
> MfG
> Logar


 
Ich habe auch schon 200€ Gehäuse gesehen, die noch billigere Clips hatten. 
Wer den Unsinn mit den Clips erfunden hat, hat die echt nie ausprobiert.
Ich schraube meine Karten lieber fest, habe ich bei der TV Karte und der Soundkarte auch gemacht.

Und ein Diskettenlaufwerk....? was war das nochmal...?


----------



## logar (16. Juli 2009)

Mit einer Datei auf der Diskette aktualisiere ich z.B. das Bios. Klar, es geht auch mit einem USB-Stick (FAT 32). Ich mache das aber lieber mit Diskette...
mg
Logar


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2009)

logar schrieb:


> Mit einer Datei auf der Diskette aktualisiere ich z.B. das Bios. Klar, es geht auch mit einem USB-Stick (FAT 32). Ich mache das aber lieber mit Diskette...
> mg
> Logar


 
Ich mache das immer unter Windows.
Ist heute bequemer und sicherer als früher. Noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## GoZoU (16. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also, ich finde auch nicht, dass die GraKa fest drin sitzt, ich habe die Clipse rausgenommen und die GraKa normal festgeschraubt.
> Fand ich jetzt besser.
> 
> Das ist ein einfaches Blech, eine Blechschraube (womit die Seitenwände verschraubt sind) nehmen und einfach in die Bohrung schrauben, die dafür vorgesehen ist um die GraKa zu halten, die Schraube schnitzt sich dabei das Gewinde selbst, hält bombenfest.
> ...



Nichts anderes habe ich vorher geschrieben :



GoZoU schrieb:


> Die Clips halten die Karte fest im PCI-Express-Slot, jedoch lässt sich natürlich etwas an ihr nach oben und unten kippeln. Dies liegt einfach daran, dass die Bohrung in der Blende der Karte nach oben offen ist und somit Spiel zulässt - kennt man ja bereits von anderen Gehäusen mit Clip-Befestigung. Angst brauch man aber keine haben - zumindest bei mir lässt sich die Karte nicht aus dem Slot ziehen. Falls du dennoch unsicher bist, kannst du den Clip entfernen und eine Schraube zur Befestigung einsetzen.



Mein Post war so gemeint, dass die Karte nicht herausziehbar ist. Durch die Bauart der Clips und der Bohrung in der Blende ist ein absolut fester Sitz bzw. eine Fixierung in allen drei Raumachsen jedoch ausgeschlossen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2009)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Nichts anderes habe ich vorher geschrieben :


 
Ist mir jetzt nicht so bewusst gewesen, aber ich habe ja noch das Centurion 534 eingebaut.


----------



## GoZoU (16. Juli 2009)

Oh, na dann 

Fassen wir also nochmal zusammen:
Mir ist im Moment kein Gehäuse mit Clips bekannt, in dem Erweiterungskarten so fest sitzen wie mit Schrauben. Daher wurde dieser Vergleich außer Acht gelassen. Wenn es gewünscht wird, werde ich auf solche Dinge zukünftig stärker achten.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2009)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Mir ist im Moment kein Gehäuse mit Clips bekannt, in dem Erweiterungskarten so fest sitzen wie mit Schrauben. Daher wurde dieser Vergleich außer Acht gelassen. Wenn es gewünscht wird, werde ich auf solche Dinge zukünftig stärker achten.
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU


 
Das kann ich absolut bestätigen. 
Egal welches Gehäuse ich bisher hatte und dort Hardware verbauten konnte, ich habe gerade für High End Karten die Clips entfernt und Schrauben genommen.
Es ist deutlich stabiler.

Und an alle User, die ähnlich handeln wie ich:

Die Bohrung für die Schraube ist vorhanden, kann man auch gut sehen, wenn die Grafikkarte im Sockel auf Position ist.
Auch wenn kein Gewinde zu sehen ist, einfach eine Belch/Spackschraube mit entsrpechender Größe reinschrauben, das Gewinde wird sozusagen erzeugt und die Grafikkarte sitzt fest, da rüttelt sich nicht los und es ist die sichere Methode, wenn man den Rechner transportieren will.


----------



## Ston3 (17. Juli 2009)

Sehr geiles Review fast so schön zu lesen wie die von Rabensang


----------



## Freestyler808 (21. Juli 2009)

erstmal 
sehr gut gelungenes Review
das Gehäuse ist schon so gut wie meins 

Greez


----------



## GoZoU (21. Juli 2009)

Danke euch zwei,
dann wünsch ich viel Spaß mit dem Midgard 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## jaws (24. Juli 2009)

So, nach deinem Review hatte ich mich auch entschlossen mir das gut Stück zu kaufen.
Bis jetzt habe ich nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten die mir nicht so passen gefunden, die aber auch teilweise schon erwähnt wurden in diesem Tread:

1.: Die Plastikhalter für Grafikkarte und Co. 

Diese sind für meine begriffe einfach nur unnützt. Wer also etwas wirklich fest anbringen will: Sofort raus damit und die Grafikkarte ( oder andere Sachen ) verschrauben.

2.: Front und Topblende von Gehäuse neigt zum klappern. Ok, ist nicht wirklich störend da der Rechner ja i.d.R. steht, aber bei der befestigung hätte ich mir etwas "mehr" halt gewünscht.

3.: Der hintere Lüfter rattert minimal, kann aber auch ein "Montags-Lüfter" sein

Kurz gesagt: Alles keine Fehler/Mängel die schwer wiegen und Preis/Leistung ist einfach Top


----------



## Philibilli (26. Juli 2009)

@jaws:
Wie meinst du das bei 2., dass der PC normalerweise steht? Was tut er denn bei dir? Hängen? Und nur dann klappern die Blenden, oder wie muss man sich das vorstellen?

Hab's jetzt auch, bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Bis auf die Lüfter, beide zu laut, wie ich finde. Außerdem laufen sie neuerdings wohl nur noch auf 1050 U/min, wahrscheinlich will Xigmatek so die Geräuschkulisse bei diesen Lüftern senken.
Und leider auch bei mir einer, der klackert. 
Weiß nicht mehr, wo der saß, weil ich die wichtigen Positionen gleich mit Noiseblockern XL2 besetzt habe und die Xigmatek-Dinger nur noch an optionale Positionen getan hab. Aber ich hab gerade woanders von jemand gelesen, bei dem es auch der hintere war, der geklackert hat...strange.
Nun ja, ich hab 4 XL2 und einen PWM-Slipstream, da bin ich nicht auf die Xigmateks angewiesen. Obwohl sie schon gut aussahen im Dunkeln...

Wie man sehen kann, habe ich da aber an der Front noch ein paar Modifikationen vorgenommen:
http://bildupload.sro.at/a/images/13-Zwischenablage02.jpg
http://bildupload.sro.at/a/images/5-Zwischenablage03.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nike334 (26. Juli 2009)

Jetzt wirds komisch!!

Mein hinterer Lüfter neigt manchmal auch zum klackern!! 

Produktionsfehler? Oder normal bei diesen Lüftern?

mfg


----------



## Philibilli (26. Juli 2009)

Obwohl es bei dem anderen vorne der war. Aber so oder so ist offenbar immer eine Niete dabei.


----------



## jaws (26. Juli 2009)

@ Philibilli: Was ich damit meinte ist das sie , für meine Begriffe, zu viel Spiel haben. Da der Rechner aber eigentlich im Hause steht und NICHT ständig transportiert, geöffnet und geschlossen wird ( Lan, Umbau/Ausbau ) ist das nicht so schlimm, aber ich habe die leichte Befürchtung das das Spiel sich vergrössert und am Ende evtl ( !!! ) die beiden Verkleidungen nicht mehr halten sollte jemand ständig an seinem Rechner basteln.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2009)

Nike334 schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds hart!!
> 
> Mein hinterer Lüfter neigt manchmal auch zum klackern!!
> 
> ...


 
War bei mir genau das gleiche, hab ihn rausgeworfen.


----------



## GoZoU (26. Juli 2009)

Ist ja komisch  Bei mir laufen beide Lüfter immer noch ohne Klackern.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2009)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Ist ja komisch  Bei mir laufen beide Lüfter immer noch ohne Klackern.
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU


 
Bei mir klackert inzwischen auch der vordere und ich entsorge den auch demnächst.
Echt eine miese Qualität.


----------



## GoZoU (26. Juli 2009)

Ich finde die Leute aus dem Lukü-Threads, die ihren Tower mit den Lüftern quasi gepflastert haben, könnten sich hier mal zu Wort melden. Wenn es tatsächlich der Fall sein sollte, dass ein Großteil der Lüfter klackert, sollten die es doch als erste merken. Wie gesagt, bei mir läuft immer noch alles rund.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2009)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Ich finde die Leute aus dem Lukü-Threads, die ihren Tower mit den Lüftern quasi gepflastert haben, könnten sich hier mal zu Wort melden. Wenn es tatsächlich der Fall sein sollte, dass ein Großteil der Lüfter klackert, sollten die es doch als erste merken. Wie gesagt, bei mir läuft immer noch alles rund.
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU


 
Das Interessante ist ja auch, wenn ich den drehenden Lüfter anfasse (also das Lüftergehäuse, nicht den Lüfter selbst ), hört das Klackern auf.
Als ob da Vibrationen übertragen werden, aber das Schleifgeräusch bleibt.


----------



## jaws (26. Juli 2009)

Bei hardwarefluxx wird aber auch über die Lüfter-Problematik geredet...


----------



## eman84 (28. Juli 2009)

was mich mal bei dem Gehäuse interessieren würde wäre der Platz zwischen HDD-Käfig und den Slotblenden, weil ich ne GTX 260 mit Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280 hab und die ist ca 300mm lang. denn des passt hab ich mein neues Gehäuse gefunden xD


----------



## Philibilli (28. Juli 2009)

Es sind ziemlich genau 32 Zentimeter. 
+/- ein Millimeter, konnte ich mit Zollstock nicht besser nachmessen.


----------



## Oowashi (29. Juli 2009)

Danke für das tolle Review! Hat mir sehr bei der Kaufentscheidung geholfen und ich bin nun froh, dass ich genau das Gehäuse gekauft habe.
Ein paar Fragen hätte ich da aber noch: 
1. Nutzt irgendjemand den mitgelieferten Fan Controller? Ich würde ihn gerne installieren, weiß aber nicht, ob es so ganz sinnvoll ist, ich kenne mich damit überhaupt nicht aus. 
2. Sollte ich noch mehr Lüfter anbringen? (ich habe die 2 Standardlüfter vom Gehäuse). Meine Hardware: Amd Phenom II x4 955 BE, boxed Lüfter, Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P-Mainboard, Palit gtx 275. Hier ein Screenshot mit den Temps, die HWMonitor zeigt - http://i31.tinypic.com/2803wc7.jpg

Einer der Lüfter dreht nicht mehr als 1030 U/min, könnte man das mit diesem Fan Controller "beheben"?

Ich danke euch im Voraus für die Hilfe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2009)

eman84 schrieb:


> was mich mal bei dem Gehäuse interessieren würde wäre der Platz zwischen HDD-Käfig und den Slotblenden, weil ich ne GTX 260 mit Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280 hab und die ist ca 300mm lang. denn des passt hab ich mein neues Gehäuse gefunden xD


 
Die sollte ohne Probleme reinpasssen, bei meiner GTX 260 habe ich noch eine Menge Luft nach hinten.


----------



## Philibilli (30. Juli 2009)

Oowashi schrieb:


> 1. Nutzt irgendjemand den mitgelieferten Fan Controller? Ich würde ihn gerne installieren, weiß aber nicht, ob es so ganz sinnvoll ist, ich kenne mich damit überhaupt nicht aus.


Also ich nutze den Fancontroller. Das Prinzip sieht so aus, dass du über das Potentiometer ganz simpel per Widerstand die Stromstärke verringern kannst, welche deine Lüfter abbekommen. Das heißt, drehst du voll auf, laufen die Lüfter auf (annähernd) maximaler Geschwindigkeit. Drehst du voll runter, bekommen sie nur noch...sagen wir 6 V und drehen deshalb nur noch bei vielleicht 40 % oder so. Genauere Zahlen habe ich jetzt nicht, weil jeder Steuerung eine andere minimale und maximale Spannung zulässt und vor allem jeder Lüftertyp sich bei unterschiedlicher Spannung anders verhält. 
Aber genauer braucht man es auch nicht. *Voll auf-->Lüfter legen los*.
*Voll runter-->Lüfter halten sich vornehm zurück.*
Und das ist eben praktisch für Menschen, die gerne selber regeln möchten, wie laut ihre Lüfter sind (und das nicht vom Mainboard machen lassen wollen) bzw. für solche, die die Lüfter nicht einfach starr auf 10, 7 oder 5 V laufen haben wollen, sondern bei größerer Beanspruchung auch erst größere Drehzahlen einstellen möchten.
Bei der Xigmatek-Lüftersteuerung ist es so, dass ein Kabel davon abgeht, welches man mit einem freien 4-Pin-Polexstecker des Netzteils verbindet. Daher bekommt die Steuerung den Strom für die Lüfter.
Und dann gehen drei Kabel mit kleinen 3-Pin-Anschlüssen einzeln ab, an die man bis zu drei Lüfter stecken kann. Wenn es nur einer oder zwei sind oder man per Y-Kabel vier oder fünf dran hängt, ist das aber auch kein Problem.



> 2. Sollte ich noch mehr Lüfter anbringen? (ich habe die 2 Standardlüfter vom Gehäuse). Meine Hardware: Amd Phenom II x4 955 BE, boxed Lüfter, Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P-Mainboard, Palit gtx 275. Hier ein Screenshot mit den Temps, die HWMonitor zeigt - http://i31.tinypic.com/2803wc7.jpg


*Nein, keine Notwendigkeit für weitere Lüfter.* Die Temperaturen sind in Ordnung und der "Standard-Luftzug", der in wahrscheinlich 85% aller Gaming-PCs in Deutschland zu finden ist, ist hergestellt. Vorne unten rein, über die Festplatten, an der Grafikkarte vorbei und nach hinten oben zum Gehäuselüfter.
Ich übertakte ganz gerne mal, deshalb habe ich noch mehr Lüfter drin, um mehr Frische rauszuholen. 
Für dich könnte auch höchstens die Lautstärke der Xigmatek-Lüfter andere Modelle interessant machen. Bei mir und vielen anderen sind die zu laut oder klackern sogar. Aber wenn deine okay sind oder dich das nicht stört (weil vielleicht was anderes lauter ist), dann brauchst du nichts ändern.



> Einer der Lüfter dreht nicht mehr als 1030 U/min, könnte man das mit diesem Fan Controller "beheben"?


Wie gesagt, mit dem Fancontroller, der übrigens hinten in die Slotblende geschraubt wird, wie bspw. auch 'ne Grafikkarte, kannst du *nur runterregeln*, nicht noch höher. 
Eigentlich müssten beide Lüfter um die 1030 U/min haben (=1050). 
In der ersten Charge hatten sie wohl noch 1500 U/min, aus bisher (offiziell) unbekannten Gründen, wurden sie gedrosselt. Wenn so viele Leute Probleme mit den Laugeräuschen der Lüfter hatten, liegt nahe, wieso...
Aber klar ist auch, dass der *FANIN0 auf deinem Bild nicht der Xigmatek-120er* ist oder die U/min vom Lüfter oder Board nicht richtig ausgelesen werden.
Du kannst ja beim Betrieb dein Ohr mal von außen vorne und hinten an die Lüfterplätzer halten. Wenn das ungefähr gleich laut ist, dann laufen sie etwa gleich schnell. Aber dabei ein eventuell auftretendes Klackern ignorieren.

-------------------------------------------------------



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die sollte ohne Probleme reinpasssen, bei meiner GTX 260 habe ich noch eine Menge Luft nach hinten.


---->


Philibilli schrieb:


> Es sind ziemlich genau 32 Zentimeter.
> +/- ein Millimeter, konnte ich mit Zollstock nicht besser nachmessen.


----------



## Oowashi (30. Juli 2009)

@Philibilli

WOW, echt ausführlich! Ich danke Dir! Ich werde den Fan Controller erst einmal nicht anbringen.
Aber über einen Lüfteraustausch werde ich nachdenken müssen, denn im Idle sind die Xigmatek-Lüfter das Einzige, was ich aus dem Rechner höre, der hintere ist imho etwas lauter (obwohl sie trotzdem alles andere als laut sind, aber dennoch - absolute Ruhe wäre nicht schlecht).
FANIN0 ist also kein Xigmatek-Lüfter? Dann ist das wahrscheinlich der CPU-Lüfter. Beide Gehäuselüfter drehen also bei 1030 U/min?

Und noch eine kurze Frage: welche Temperaturen sind für Grafikkarte und CPU unter Last ok? Der Prozessor war nach Prime95-Stresstest 57°C heiß (max. 58 an Anfang). Die Grafikkarte wird beim Spielen bis zu 68°C heiß. Sind die Temps hinnehmbar?

p.s. Ein Klackern kann ich nicht feststellen^^


----------



## Mario2002 (31. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte da auch noch eine Frage.
Ich bekomm den Tower ( mit Window ) am Dienstag.
Frage:
Wie soll man nun das NT einbauen?
Den Lüfter ganz normal nach unten, oder nach oben?
Bin mir da immer noch nicht schlüssig.


----------



## Philibilli (2. August 2009)

@Oowashi: Die Temps sind gut. Ohne jetzt GraKa und CPU genau zu kennen.

@Mario: Ich habe den Lüfter nach oben, weil ein zusätzlicher Luftzug unter der Grafikkarte entlang sicher nicht schaden kann. Und die erwärmte Luft unter der Karte rausgesogen wird. Lüfter nach unten hieße trotz Filter außerdem immer noch sehr viel Staub.
Und wenn du das Netzteil mit Lüfter nach oben einbaust, hast du nicht den Aufkleber mit den Daten zum NT vorne. Je nachdem, ob man das Netzteil bei dem Fenster sieht, kann man auf den Aufkleber doch verzichten, oder?


----------



## Mario2002 (2. August 2009)

Danke!
Hast du auch oben 2 Lüfter eingebaut?
Und wenn ja, blasen sie Frischluft rein oder raus?
Weiß noch nicht, ob ich oben noch 2 Lüfter einbauen soll.
Das mit dem NT.
Ich werde es so einbauen, dass der Lüfter unten ist.
Dann werde ich noch unten einen Zusatzlüfter einbauen, der doe Grafikkarte mit Frischluft versorgt.


----------



## Nike334 (2. August 2009)

Philibilli schrieb:


> @Mario: Ich habe den Lüfter nach oben, weil ein zusätzlicher Luftzug unter der Grafikkarte entlang sicher nicht schaden kann. Und die erwärmte Luft unter der Karte rausgesogen wird. Lüfter nach unten hieße trotz Filter außerdem immer noch sehr viel Staub.
> Und wenn du das Netzteil mit Lüfter nach oben einbaust, hast du nicht den Aufkleber mit den Daten zum NT vorne. Je nachdem, ob man das Netzteil bei dem Fenster sieht, kann man auf den Aufkleber doch verzichten, oder?



Also ich habe es mit dem lüfter nach unten verbaut, um die natürliche Thermik im Case nicht zu stören (warme Luft steigt nach oben).
Zudem ist ein Luftzug entlang der Grafikkarte eigentlich nicht notwendig, wenn man unten einen Lüfter verbaut hat 
Das Problem mit den Netzteildaten gibt es bei mir auch nicht, bei mir steht da "Silent Pro 500W" 
Der Staubfilter ist doch ziemlich fein, wie soll da noch viel Staub durchkommen? ^^

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

Nike334 schrieb:


> Der Staubfilter ist doch ziemlich fein, wie soll da noch viel Staub durchkommen? ^^
> 
> mfg


 
Ich habe schon Staubfilter gesehen, die so fein waren, dass am Ende nicht mal mehr Luft durch kam.


----------



## Nike334 (2. August 2009)

xD

Bei dem kommt aber was durch, ganz sicher 
Hab mir gestern noch 3 Xigmatek Lüfter bestellt, getreu dem Motto des Midgards^^

mfg


----------



## Philibilli (2. August 2009)

@Mario:
Also ich habe aktuell oben einen Lüfter drin (mittig, nicht der hintere). Wenn ich den voll aufdrehe, wird die GPU (und PCB der GraKa) kühler. Weil ja ein gewisser Luftstrom von unten nach oben erzeugt wird, der dem GTX-Lüfter zuarbeitet. Stört offensichtlich den Hautluftstrom (vorne-->hinten) nicht.
Längerfristig werde ich mir vielleicht noch einen weiteren 120er im Deckel hinten anbringen, der dann direkt über dem Mugen 2 sitzt. Unter Umständen kühlt das unter Last dann noch ein, zwei Grad besser.



Nike334 schrieb:


> Also ich habe es mit dem lüfter nach unten verbaut, um die natürliche Thermik im Case nicht zu stören (warme Luft steigt nach oben).


Na wenn du oben genug Lüfter hast, dürfte da nicht viel zerstört werden. 



> Zudem ist ein Luftzug entlang der Grafikkarte eigentlich nicht notwendig, wenn man unten einen Lüfter verbaut hat


Das wiederum ist bei mir nicht der Fall. Halte ich auch nicht unbedingt für nötig.
Aber so hat halt jeder seine individuellen Be- und Entlüftungskonzepte. Eine Standardantwort gibt's da sowieso nicht.


----------



## jaws (10. August 2009)

So, mal eine kurze Rückmeldung von mir: Bin immernoch begeistert von dem Gehäuse, das klackern des hinteren Lüfters ist verschwunden...weiss der Geier warum


----------



## Philibilli (10. August 2009)

Aha!

Sollte ich die beiden nochmal ne Weile laufen lassen...?


----------



## Mario2002 (11. August 2009)

Hallo!
Bei mir hat der vordere Lüfter auch am Anfang geklackert.
Das ist jetzt weg, wahrscheinlich müssen die Lüfter sich erst einlaufen.
Wer weiß, wie lange die Lüfter gestanden sind.
Habe jetzt auch oben 2x120mm Lüfter eingebaut und bin total begeistert.
Meine Mainboardtemp hat sich nochmal um 3 Grad verbessert.
Die Luftströme im Midgard sind jetzt einfach perfekt.
Ich werde mir nie mehr einen teuren Tower kaufen.
Xigmatek zeigt, wie man es auch günstig machen kann.
Habe den Kauf nicht bereut.


----------



## jaws (14. August 2009)

Philibilli schrieb:


> Aha!
> 
> Sollte ich die beiden nochmal ne Weile laufen lassen...?


 
Solltest Du evtl mal testen, bei mir ist ruhe


----------



## Toxic14 (24. September 2009)

So ein sehr gutes Review mit wirklich sehr guten Bildern!

Hat mir bei meiner Kaufentscheidung sehr geholfen! 
Hoffe auf viele weitere Reviews!


----------



## GoZoU (24. September 2009)

Danke, freut mich zu hören, dass mein Review hilfreich war. Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß mit dem Midgard .

Mal sehen, was in Zukunft hier im Forum noch so machbar ist.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## CptSam (27. September 2009)

Coole Review nur kann ich mich jetzt nicht enscheiden ob ich das Midgard ooer das Collermaster CM690 Pure Black nehmen soll. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen mich zu entscheiden?
- eine 285GTX sollte reinpassen demnächst GT300
- und der ZALMAN 9700 muss auch reinpassen 
wenn beides in die 2 Gehäuse passt dann einach die Frage 
welches ist besser???


----------



## Wikus (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

nochmal zum fan controller: Ich frag mich grad was passiert, wenn ich ihn auf low stehen hab (dann vergesse) und dann das System stark auslaste. 
Ist es nicht gefährlich die Lüftersteuerung nicht vom Mainboard verwalten zu lassen?


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. Oktober 2009)

Gutes Case, gute Review


----------



## GoZoU (1. November 2009)

Wikus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nochmal zum fan controller: Ich frag mich grad was passiert, wenn ich ihn auf low stehen hab (dann vergesse) und dann das System stark auslaste.
> Ist es nicht gefährlich die Lüftersteuerung nicht vom Mainboard verwalten zu lassen?


Viele Leute lassen ihre Lüfter nicht über das Mainboard regeln, schließlich gibt es sehr viele Steuerungen die umfangreicher und individuell zu konfigurieren sind. Sobald eine Komponente zu warm wird sollte sich diese im kritischen Fall eigentlich von selbst deaktivieren und so Schäden vermeiden.


fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Gutes Case, gute Review


 Danke 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Shadow Complex (4. November 2009)

Hallihallo,

Jetzt hab ich hier als kompletter Computerneuling auch mal eine banale Frage zum Gehäuse im Bezug aufs Netzteil. 

Und zwar sitzt das Netzteil ja unten im Gehäuse und da wollte ich wissen ob das ATX-Kabel des be-quiet straight power cm E7 580W mit 550 mm (Das müsste bei deinem Corsair Netzteil eigentlich genauso lang sein) denn lang genug wäre, wenn ich mir ein ASROCK P55 Pro kaufen würde. Denn bei diesem sitzt im Gegensatz zu deinem (GoZou) der ATX-Anschluss ganz oben in der Ecke, also die am größten möglichen Entfernung zum Netzteil. 

Hier mal die Links zur bessern Verständnis der Problematik:
ASRock > Products > P55 Pro
580W - leise und effiziente Netzteile - be quiet! Dark Power PRO & Straight Power

Also sozusagen ist da bei euch noch genügend Spiel um den einen oder anderen Zentimeter ausgleichen zu können?


Oh fast wäre mir ein Fauxpas passiert

Muss euch und natürlich vor allem GoZou für die ganzen tollen Fotos und Informationen bezüglich des Gehäuses danken und loben

MfG und nen herzlichen Dank schonmal im Voraus


----------



## Domingo (7. November 2009)

ich hab irgendwie ein prob, habe auch das corsair HX520 und versuche die lüftersteuerung da dran zu schließen, aber es geht irgendwie nicht. in das netzteil passen nur anschlüsse mit 5 bzw, 6 "Zacken" (polig?) rein. das powerkabel der lüftersteuerung hat einen anschluss mit 4 zacken und einen wo 4 zacken reinpassen. beim netztei liegen auch kabeln bei, aber da passt der anschluss mit 4 zacken nicht wirklich rein.

bitte eum hilfe


EDIT: k nehme alles zurück. mit ein bisschen gewalt ist es möglich die qualitativ nicht sehr hochwertige ware aus taiwan zu bezwingen
(hab jetzt powerkabel von lüftersteuerung (4 polig) mit kabel von nt verbunde, und dieses dann mit dem 5-poigen stecker            angeschlossen)


----------



## Gesaja (8. November 2009)

Hab da nochmal ein frägelchen: 

passt in das Midgard auch n großer kühler wie zu beispiel der Megahelms rein von der Breite?


MFG


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2009)

Jep, passt problemlos.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (8. November 2009)

du meinst von der Höhe das er praktisch nicht an der Gehäusewand anschlägt? ja

was problematisch werden kann ist eben das du z.T. nich alle Ram Slots benutzen kannst weil manche CPU Kühler über diese drüber reichen


----------



## Gesaja (9. November 2009)

Aber das mit den RAM-Slots ist doch eher ein Mainboard Problem oder nicht ?
und danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Domingo (9. November 2009)

also ich hab nen brocken eingebaut, der ist echt fett, geht aber locker rein, nur geht er über den ersten speicherslot (den verwendet man aber eh nicht, wenn man nur 4GB einbauen will). wenn du mehr einbauen willst, musst du den speicher auf dem 1. slot einsetzen, bevor du den lüfter montierst, ich habe nur einfachen corsair speicher ohne irgendwelchen fetten heat spreadern drauf. mit headspreader kann es knapp werde, wenn überhaupt (bezieht sich aber nur auf den 1. slot, also nur wenn du mehr als 4GB ram einbauen willst).hab ein asus p7p55d.


----------



## naurrusco (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo

erstmal natürlich danke für dieses umfangreiche review, hat sehr geholfen bei der Entscheidung

bei dem gehäuse ist ja dieser fan controller dabei, und bei dem das kabel mit dem ich 3 lüfter anschließen kann,
kann ich nun dieses kabel auch benutzen um 3 (bzw in meinem fall 2) lüfter auf einem steckplatz auf dem mainboard anzuschließen?
ich hab nämlich nur folgende plätze auf dem mainboard: Cpu-fan, einen 3pol und einen 4pol sys-fan und einen pwr-fan
und im midgard gehäuse sind ja schonmal 2 3pol lüfter eingebaut

ok Änderung: hab mittlerweile herausgefunden dass sich der sys2-fan nicht regeln lässt, hab jetzt den 2. 3pol lüfter auf den 4pol steckplatz getan, funktioniert; kann ich nun dieses kabel benutzten um beide lüfter auf den 4pol (sys1_fan) zu stecken und regeln zu lassen?
bzw kann irgendwas kaputt gehen wenn ichs einfach versuche?


----------



## EinarN (26. Februar 2010)

@ *GoZoU

*Was Ich in dein Bericht nicht Gefunden habe, oder habe Ich es im lese eifer Übersehen, ist der Hinweis das die Festplatten Einschub schlitten Bereitz Vorgebort sind für SSD bzw. 2,5" Festplatten.
Diese Können da in den Üblichen Gummi Abstandshalter auf etwas Längere Schrauben (schrauben nicht Mitgeliefert) befestigt werden ohne das Irgendwelche Adaptern Notwendig sind.
Das ist wieder ein pluspunkt beim Kapittel Ersparniss weil derartige Adaptern was man bei Andere Gehäuse Benötigt auch nicht Billig sind.
Im unteren Bild zu Sehen, 2,5" Festplatte Befestigt in mein Midgard in den Vorgesehenen Originalbohrungen mit den Mitgelieferten Entkoppelung Gummis (*Siehe Bild 1*)

Was die Befestigung der CPU Küler Backplatte Betrifft, in dein Bild (Thor's Hammer) fählt es etwas Knap aus aber es Klapt. Ich weis aber nicht welches MB da Eingesetzt ist.
Bei mir ist eine *MSI K9N Neo V2* mit ein *AMD CPU*, Küler Silverstone SST-NT06-E   und Hier ist es Passe mit herumschrauben an der Backplate ohne MB aus den Gehäuse aus zu Heben. 
(*Siehe Bild 2*).
Die zwei unteren Schrauben sind überhaupt nicht ereichbar.
Zum Glück gehöre ich nicht zu der Modder Kategorie was am Rechner permanent herum schrauben sonst hätte Hier schon Längst der Dremel im Einsatz gekommen.
Trotzdem, soll es zu eine Wärmeleitpaste Erneuerung kommen, muss das Komplette MB aus den Gehäuse raus.


----------



## Schleifer (30. März 2010)

ich grab diesen alten Fred mal aus

Und zwar hab ich ne simple Frage zum Midgard: Wie bekomme ich den Deckel ab?
K&M wird mir diese Woche 2 140er silent Wings liefern aber ich habe keinen Plan wie ich den Deckel abbekommen soll um die Dinger festzumachen. Hinten am Deckel sind ja zwei Pins mit Haken die man zur Seite drücken muss, sodass man den Deckel hinten hochheben kann. Vorne hängt er aber weiterhin, zumal da ja auch noch die Kabel für Power / Reset SW usw. dranhängen

Hab da momentan echt keine Meinung zu wie das klappen soll


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2010)

Schleifer schrieb:


> ich grab diesen alten Fred mal aus
> 
> Und zwar hab ich ne simple Frage zum Midgard: Wie bekomme ich den Deckel ab?


 
Der Deckel ist geklammert.
Einfach das Gehäuse hinlegen und dann von Innen auf den Deckel gucken, dann kannst du die Klammern sehen.
Langsam wegbiegen (vorsicht, sonst brechen sie) und dann kannst du den Deckel abnehmen.

Hier, ein Bild, da kannst du eine der Klammern sehen, davon gibts insgesamt 6 Stück.


----------



## Schleifer (30. März 2010)

ah da sind die dinger -.-

danke!


----------

